# types of wood



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

For those who use wooden cages or nest boxes, what types of wood do you use?

I had heard that people used pine but I wonder how is it that pine is toxic as a bedding but not as a nestbox?

I am considering making some wooden nest boxes...but I am not sure where I'd begin...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pine for construction would probably be OK. I'd think as long as you don't leave any edges they can chew on. I've wondered on occasion about mousie cage accessories made pf pine that still have bark on them. but I would think any pine lumber would be dried which would get rid of the volatile fumes. If it concerns you, you could probably find a suitable finish to put on the wood.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Pine is toxic.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

cherry wood is also toxic


----------

